# Big Walnut Smallmouth



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I was wondering the typical size of the smallmouth within the Big Walnut. Are they considerably smaller than the smallmouth within the Olentangy or Scioto Rivers? I've decided to put the kayak in at Woodside Green Park. Does anyone have any insight regarding that area?


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have caught some decent 14 and 15 inch Smallies and tons of 12 inches. Nice little rock bass too. PM me sometime I don't know very much about the creekbut I have found some nice ones


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the information! Life will be an adventure this spring which is always fun.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I started kayak fishing last year and I am hooked. I love to put the kayak on the water as much as possible, my girl friend hates it but she is a good sport and picks me up down stream when I am finished.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I started kayaking about three years ago and it really opened up the fishing upon the rivers. My catch rate didn't increase but the size of the smallmouth increased dramatically. The rivers are essentially barren of kayaking fishermen which represents less fishing pressure where bank fishermen cannot access. I do believe the anchor trolley that will be installed this spring will increase my catch rate though. There are many spots that I just could not fish for a significant amount of time considering the current.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

cool the kayak on looking to buy next week comes with the anchor and trolley system. Just be careful bro I had a close call with the anchor stopping me suddenly almost tipping me. I know carry a knife readily accessible to cut the line if it catches like that again. an anchor is a must though.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

My biggest small out of big walnut was 19.5 inches. About 6 years ago. Lots of 12". Amazing rock bass too. Good luck.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I've fish it a lot when i was a kid and still do from time to time and have gotten a lot of quality fish out of that old creek. and you will too just put your time in and it will pay off for you. the type of lures and color you use is a big factor


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Does Tony the tiger fish with you too, Rob.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, and he can out fish you Chris


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Well anybody can do that, i just go along for the ride and the company,hopefully pizza and drinks afterward.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

There is a nice deep hole in a good rocky area just south of where you would probably put a kayak in or start wading at Woodside Green Park. Never seen anyone else fish it but myself and I have caught a ton of smallies in the 12-15 inch range along with huge rock bass out of this hole. I know there has to be a big girl that hangs out there and I'm determined to catch her!


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

There's some bruisers in there. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheTrueFisherman (Feb 15, 2014)

I grew up fishing the little walnut and the big walnut....usually on foot wading through miles at a time....you should plan on catching your share of smallies, rock bass, and the occasional largemouth....in recent years the size of the fish has seemed to have been reduced but there are still good numbers and im sure some bruisers around....my biggest out of the little walnut was just over 4 lbs but my buddy caught a 5.5 years ago. Light action is always fun though even on a 1lb smallie...good luck and tight lines.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

ive seen 16-18in. smallies hunting the shallows while eating at old bag of nails.....there's some good fish in that creek.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

i've had fun pulling smallies out of there but never scored a biggun


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thats crazy you catch smallies in the little nut all i've seen of it is mud silt bottom theres a stretch off of 3 that is damn near still and ankle deep mud on the banks, i tried fishing it for 15 minutes and gave up because i kept sinking haha, wanna take the yak up it and see if it gets better.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

crjacob90 said:


> Thats crazy you catch smallies in the little nut all i've seen of it is mud silt bottom theres a stretch off of 3 that is damn near still and ankle deep mud on the banks, i tried fishing it for 15 minutes and gave up because i kept sinking haha, wanna take the yak up it and see if it gets better.


I think he's talking about Walnut Creek, which is nicknamed Little Walnut Creek. It's a Scioto Trib. near SE Columbus.

You're right about Little Walnut up by Hoover....not a great place to fish! Too slow and silty. Not many sport fish. I electroshocked it multiple times and was never impressed.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ah OK that makes more sense thanks for sharing that mushi, i'm sure theres plenty of carp maybe some cats, just out of curiosity what did you find in there and have you ever done the big walnut up above hoover?


----------

